# Going to inject!



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I just purchased a new semi automatic system from Drs Foster and Smith. It should be coming in any day now. I thought it was about time to go ahead and dive in head first. Once I get it, will it come with enough information for me to get started, or am I going to have to research it more on the web?

I have been told to start out slow as to acclimate the fish a little at a time. The main reason that I am doing this (other than the fact that I know it's good for the plants) is that my plants are starting to get a lot of algae on them. Am I correct in assuming that this problem will be taken care of eventually with the CO2 injection? Also, will my plants really take off as well?

I'm very excited about adding this to my tank. I just want to make sure that I know how to do it correctly, and that I take full advantage of the system.

Thanks in advance for any advice, help, thoughts,
Tony


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

95% of all planted tank algae issues are CO2 related.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey me too! I just received my AZOO regulator from DR.FosterSmith a week ago. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9895&N=2004+113779
Now I just have to get a tank. Been calling around to local gas/welding supply stores and 10Lbs tanks are around $100 full and about $10 to fill/swap. The pamphlet that came with it is all in another language so I'll have to do some research on it before it goes into service. Right now I'm still fooling with a DIY yeast/ sugar water set up.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Got my tank on eBay for $45. Shipping added about $30. Still a good deal based on what I had found. It's a 10 lb. tank. This is the system that I got:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779
I was thinking the CO2 would knock out the need for yeast/sugar. Sempte, tell me what I'm going to need to do to get up and running.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well first off let me say congratulations. Pressurized is so much easier and effective vs DIY. While DIY works well, you'll find its easier to keep a stable co2 saturation rate and less mess. It will pay for itself over time and less to worry about. You will have to get the tank filled once it arrives as its illegal to ship co2 (without proper permits and whatnot). Thats a pretty good package you have there also. It comes with the regulator/solenoid/needle valve/and diffuser and a timer! Just need an outlet and water for the bubblecounter. They make a bubblecounter solution which doesn't evaporate much over 6 months but its just as easy to refill the counter (90% full give or take, not really important to be exact). Looks like you have everything you need there. Once it arrives you can post again or pm me and I'll be more than happy to help you set it up. Once again congrats and good luck!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Just got something to add to my system also from eBay. I got a Milwaukee SMS122 ph meter and co2controller. I'm hoping this will make my system an automatic system. Am I right?

Can't wait to get it working! Thanks for your help so far!


----------

